
Is Pinterest Illegal? - raghus
http://www.businessinsider.com/pinterest-illegal-faq-2012-2?op=1
======
benologist
Ridiculous article by a ridiculous blog. They acknowledge that the DMCA
protects them and then proceed to explore whether what Pinterest is doing
qualifies as fair use, concluding that they are probably not covered by fair
use and therefore probably illegal.

------
LocalPCGuy
This was one of my first questions when I first looked a Pinterest. I don't
think it is ridiculous, and I'm not sure they are protected. The interesting
question is, if they were to loose a court battle, would the court just
require them to remove the image in question, or would there be larger
implications?

------
giusemir1978
Why pointing pinteres as illegal right off the bat?

Let's wait what happens when the first copyright complaint is filed to the
company.

